# Where's the boundary that defines what's music and what's not music? With poll!



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> millionrainbows said:
> 
> 
> > That's right, coming from an expert on John Cage. No need to say why, he's read all the books. Do you mind if I put this post in my blogs? It's one of your more substantive ones.
> ...


----------

